# Hey! Does such a thing exist?



## hedgehodge (Dec 19, 2008)

A furry comic with female furries getting gored up and killed in graphic ways.

Does it exist?


----------



## ChemicalWolf (Dec 27, 2008)

I think the web page was taken down a while ago, but there used to be a comic called "Rabid" which was about a female furry who was gored up and killed in various graphic ways.  I'm not sure where you could see the comic presently, though.  I liked it when I read it because of the high levels of angst involved.  It was the most metal thing ever.


----------



## hedgehodge (Dec 30, 2008)

So something did exist like it >__>

Can you tell me where I can find an archive or some moar informations on this comic, I can't even tell if it was real. All searches for a webcomic named Rabid lead to something else... can you provide an author name/psuedonym perhaps?


----------



## ChemicalWolf (Jan 2, 2009)

Try doing a Google search for the terms furry, Rabid, and gore.  One of the topmost results should be a "furry guro" thread on AnonIB.  For one, there's plenty of furry snuff/gore for you there, and for another there's links and downloads for the old Rabid comic in its entirety.

Let me know if that works, I'd have linked you but I don't know if we're allowed to use links in our posts.

Also I couldn't read the name on the artist's work, it looked like this: *squigglesquiggle*


----------

